# Umfrage: was zockt Ihr gerade?



## LukiHD (17. August 2019)

Hi an alle,
wollte gerne mal wissen, was Ihr momentan so zockt und ob Ihr ein Pc-Game entfehlen könnt.
Also ich spiele zurzeit MetroExodus, finde es ganz spaßig und spannend 
Auf Amazon gerade etwas günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## Batze (17. August 2019)

Öööööhm wir haben dafür einen Mega Thread. Da kannst du dich gerne mit einbringen. KLICK
Und eine Thread für Sparmaßnahmen haben wir auch. Nennt sich "Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote" KLICK
Da kannst du dann deine Angebote bitte posten.
Danke..

Nebenbei, du bist ja neu hier, willkommen bei uns.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Öööööhm wir haben dafür einen Mega Thread. Da kannst du dich gerne mit einbringen. KLICK
> Und eine Thread für Sparmaßnahmen haben wir auch. Nennt sich "Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote" KLICK
> Da kannst du dann deine Angebote bitte posten.
> Danke..
> ...



Ich glaube er wollte nur sein Link irgendwie hier unterbringen, sein anderer Beitrag hatte auch einen. Der Link wurde entfernt und LukiHD hatt sich dazu auch nicht gerechtfertigt, macht aber einen neuen Thread mit nem neuen Link auf. Das wirkt ziemlich verdächtig.


----------



## LukiHD (17. August 2019)

Ahh okay ??????, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Hat mir echt weitergeholfen!
Wenn es für Angebote eine extra Seite gibt, wirkt es nicht immer so wie Spam! 
Vielen Dank ??????


----------



## LukiHD (17. August 2019)

Ja, das stimmt, aber ich will ja nur das Spiel zeigen und darauf hinweisen, wo ich es mir bestellt habe 
Es muss ja niemand draufklicken, wenn man nicht will! Dies ist kein Muss! 
Hoffe, dass du Verständnis dafür hast


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2019)

LukiHD schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, aber ich will ja nur das Spiel zeigen und darauf hinweisen, wo ich es mir bestellt habe
> Es muss ja niemand draufklicken, wenn man nicht will! Dies ist kein Muss!
> Hoffe, dass du Verständnis dafür hast



Lass das mal bitte mit den Affiliate Links. Danke.

Wenn du ein Spiel super findest dann schreib und diskutier drüber. 
Aber du rotzt hier immer nur ein paar Sätze hin und versuchst mit einem verkappten Link Kohle zu raffen. Noch so ein billiger Versuch, und du bist erstmal raus.


----------



## hunterseyes (18. August 2019)

*Zum Thema*: Ich spiele momentan ArcheAge . Es ist ein Sandbox-mmorpg mit vielen Questgebieten, Raids, Dungeons, Schlachtfelder, Arenen, Worldbosse, Wirtschafts und Handelssystem..... Einer erfrischenden Klassenmechanik und -Auswahl. Eines der besten Berufesysteme die ich bis dato kennenlernen durfte und ein großes freies Housingsystem. Das Beste am Spiel ist wohl aber die Möglichkeit auch seine eigenen schiffe zu bauen, diese auszustatten und aufzuwerten, um damit dann auf hoher See gegen andere Spieler Seeschlachten auszutragen. Wer keinen Krieg mag, baut sich eben lieber ein U-Boot und taucht nach Schätzen oder baut sich eines der Fischerboote, um Hochseefischerei zu betreiben.


Zum Offtopic: Könnte man nicht die ganze Diskusion löschen und nur das stehen lassen, was den eigentlichen Inhalt bzw. die Fragestellung angeht?


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Lass das mal bitte mit den Affiliate Links. Danke.



Ach, das ist kein Problem bei Amazon-Links, die fremden Affiliates werden eh überschrieben.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2019)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## thereseallard (31. Dezember 2019)

gta vice city. Ich kann auf meinem Gerät keine höhere Version ausführen


----------



## Bubbele1987 (28. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach was Neuem. Kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## matrixfehler (20. Februar 2021)

DragonAge:Inquisition

Massiv unterschätzt


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

Habe mir gerade Need for Speed: Heat gegönnt. Auch sehr nett.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2021)

Bin gestern mit The Room 3 durch. Selten waren Spiele für unter 10 EUR zum Release wie z.B. The Room 4 oder auch andere wie The Room 3 so gut. Da könnte sich mancher Triple-A-Titel eine Scheibe abschneiden. 

Einziger Nachteil: Jetzt heißt es wieder lange warten bis eventuell irgendwann einmal The Room 5 erscheint.


----------

